# Scheduled at different store



## Targetemployee78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi. I was scheduled at a different store without my permission and when I brought it up to my ETL they said my only option was so beg someone else to take my shift. Are they able to schedule me at a completely different store if I never said yes?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 25, 2021)

In my experience, no they can’t, but someone from HR can tell you for sure.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2021)

I think you mean a department, not another store. Take the hours.


----------



## Targetemployee78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I think you mean a department, not another store. Take the hours.


No. Completely different store. In my schedule it also shows a different store number. It’s for inventory


----------



## happygoth (Apr 25, 2021)

Targetemployee78 said:


> No. Completely different store. In my schedule it also shows a different store number. It’s for inventory


Wow, without even asking you? That's ballsy.


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 25, 2021)

Back in the day, they would request who would want to take shifts at a different store.  And you  had to actually sign off on the schedule in order to accept it.  


How far is the other store from your other store and home?

Have you down inventory before?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2021)

Talk to your hr without delay. Spot will pay for miles to the other store.


----------



## Targetemployee78 (Apr 26, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> Back in the day, they would request who would want to take shifts at a different store.  And you  had to actually sign off on the schedule in order to accept it.
> 
> 
> How far is the other store from your other store and home?
> ...


The store is roughly 30 minutes from my house. About the same from my store. I’ve been working with target now for 3 years, I honestly can’t remember ever doing inventory for any of the stores I’ve worked at


----------



## OK Then (Apr 26, 2021)

That only happened to me once way back when. The store needed help with a softlines reset.

This year we got help from another store with inventory and the leaders helped other stores as well. We’ve lost a lot of team members so everyone is helping everyone else.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm all for helping each other out, but to just schedule someone without asking is rude.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 27, 2021)

I've worked other stores over the past couple of years but I was always asked if I wanted to, never heard of being scheduled for another store without permission! That's insane!


----------

